# Would it be any space left for Accountant in March round invitation?



## vynguyen (Jul 4, 2015)

hi guys! I have my General ielts 7 already and waiting to finish my professional year in March, I acknowlegde that there are only 2500 spaces for Accounting this year. and it will be pro rated throughout the financial year. Logically they will have some left in March right? ( I'm not talking about the points yet, just the space) 
Thank you guys for answering my question.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

vynguyen said:


> hi guys! I have my General ielts 7 already and waiting to finish my professional year in March, I acknowlegde that there are only 2500 spaces for Accounting this year. and it will be pro rated throughout the financial year. Logically they will have some left in March right? ( I'm not talking about the points yet, just the space)
> Thank you guys for answering my question.


Even if there are spaces left you are unlikely get invite because of long waiting queue which will start building from now. Try to file EOI with 60 points ASAP. Dont take it to 2016 as radical changes are proposed from 2016.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

vynguyen said:


> hi guys! I have my General ielts 7 already and waiting to finish my professional year in March, I acknowlegde that there are only 2500 spaces for Accounting this year. and it will be pro rated throughout the financial year. Logically they will have some left in March right? ( I'm not talking about the points yet, just the space)
> Thank you guys for answering my question.


Don't apply YET.... if you get an invite, you only have 60 days to complete!!! Wait until December and then apply..... the backlog will start to clear in a couple of months...


----------



## vynguyen (Jul 4, 2015)

Pommie said:


> vynguyen said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys! I have my General ielts 7 already and waiting to finish my professional year in March, I acknowlegde that there are only 2500 spaces for Accounting this year. and it will be pro rated throughout the financial year. Logically they will have some left in March right? ( I'm not talking about the points yet, just the space)
> ...


Hi! 
Im sorry, however I dont quite get ur advice. The thing is I HAVE NOT FINISH my Professionial year in order to obtain the skill assessment yet.( I only have ielts 7 GENERAL). (! I try to sit the ielts again to obtain The ACADEMIC 7.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

vynguyen said:


> Hi!
> Im sorry, however I dont quite get ur advice. The thing is I HAVE NOT FINISH my Professionial year in order to obtain the skill assessment yet.( I only have ielts 7 GENERAL). (! I try to sit the ielts again to obtain The ACADEMIC 7.


Hi Vy,

It is highly unlikely that you will get invitation if you submit EOI with 60pts in March 2016 for Accountant (code 2211). If your score is >65pts, you will stand a slightly better chance, but not guaranteed before the end of 2015 financial year.

In order to submit EOI, you have to get positive skill assessment from CPA/CA/ICCA. All of them requires IELTS Academic at least band 7 in all 4 skills. And be very clear that you will need to meet at least 7/9 "Core Accounting Knowledge Area".

You can find more information here https://www.acacia-au.com/accounting-skills-assessment-changes-july-2015.php

My advice is that if you already achieve the required 60pts without Professional Year, then go for it. If not, wait until you reach 60pts and apply before 2016 (it is reported that radical changes might be implemented from July 2016, as evidenced in the Proposal and Discussion paper released by DIBP).

Even if you apply now with 60pts for Accountant (code 2211), you might have to wait for months for invites as the system will prioritize backlog submission in the previous financial year and people with 65+pts. People applied with 60pts as early as March are still WAITING for invitation.


----------



## vynguyen (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Hung! 
Thanks for your advice. I am planning to sit an academic ielts test and hopefully will score 7, by doing that i could achieve 60pts in October ( when i turn 25). Fortunately i will achieve 65pts when i finish my professional year as i have got an Ielts general 7. My plan B is :
1. to sit an academic ielts, achieve 7 and submit EOI in october if i apply for (189=60pts or 190=65pts)
2. still sit the test if i am not able to achieve anything from now to March, i will still be able to apply (189=65pts or 190=70pts)
3. just submit my EOI in march and wait till next financial year if there is really no space for me at all.
Looking forward to hearing from you.
Regards,
P/S: how about auditor? i think people will shift to that as well as accounting ceiling has been reduced.i may be try to apply for auditor as well


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

vynguyen said:


> Hi Hung!
> Thanks for your advice. I am planning to sit an academic ielts test and hopefully will score 7, by doing that i could achieve 60pts in October ( when i turn 25). Fortunately i will achieve 65pts when i finish my professional year as i have got an Ielts general 7. My plan B is :
> 1. to sit an academic ielts, achieve 7 and submit EOI in october if i apply for (189=60pts or 190=65pts)
> 2. still sit the test if i am not able to achieve anything from now to March, i will still be able to apply (189=65pts or 190=70pts)
> ...


(1) and (2) sound like good strategies. Based on recent feedback on forum, you might want to take note of the following observations:
- If applying for 190 SS, better off applying as General Accountant. For the last six months, we have not seen a single invitation from NSW for External Auditors and many are losing hopes of SS for External Auditor.
- If applying for 189, better off applying as External Auditor due not it not (currently) being subjected to pro-rate arrangements. However, its skill assessment is more difficult than General Accountant since July 2015 (previously the other way around).

If I were you, I could do the following things:

1. Apply skill assessment for External Auditor from CPAA and submit for 189 in October. You can apply 190 but I believe you are more likely to get invitation from 189 first. Last year, when places were abundant, i remembered it took a guy 97 days to get invitation from NSW (External Auditor). Based on Accountants slashed in visa allocation for 2015/2016 ... | Iscah, it is expected that people who submit 60pts EOI for 189 General Accountant before July might have to wait 4-6 months. 

2. Apply skill assessment for General Accountant from CA/ICCA (CPAA won't allow 2 different skill assessment) and hope to get quick 190 SS invites due to high 70pts (presumed they still gives out invite). By March 2015, there would be huge backlog of people with 65pts applying for 189 General Accountant and most likely hardly any places left for External Auditor. 

Anyways, we will have to see statistics from 6 July and August rounds to get a more accurate picture. I fully empathize you have invested lots of time and resources and would not want them wasted. So my final advice is that you might want to consider many options to make an informed decision, but you have to make the decisions quick and pray for the best. This year will be a tough one for Accountant and the following it might get even tougher after July 2016.
https://www.acacia-au.com/2015-16-occupational-ceilings-announced.php


----------



## vynguyen (Jul 4, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> vynguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hung!
> ...


Thanks for your dedicated advices.It helps heaps. Hopefully there is a chance for me. . Good night!!


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am CA from india, please help me with below questions:

1. I have recv "academically suitable" result from CPA. Is it sufficient to apply for 189 if 60 points are completing without experience ?

2. Should I mention my articleship exp in EOI ( I am not claiming points for exp)?

3. Do I need somethg else (license etc.) too apart from CPA qualification assessment letter for external auditor?

Thanks a lot


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Even if there are spaces left you are unlikely get invite because of long waiting queue which will start building from now. Try to file EOI with 60 points ASAP. Dont take it to 2016 as radical changes are proposed from 2016.


Please help me

I am CA from india, please help me with below questions:

1. I have recv "academically suitable" result from CPA. Is it sufficient to apply for 189 if 60 points are completing without experience ?

2. Should I mention my articleship exp in EOI ( I am not claiming points for exp)?

3. Do I need somethg else (license etc.) too apart from CPA qualification assessment letter for external auditor?

Thanks a lot


----------



## ForeverloveD (Jul 16, 2015)

Not a good idea to submit EOI for external auditor in Oct. As the quota will be used up by then since External occupation is not allocated in pro-rata way.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

ForeverloveD said:


> Not a good idea to submit EOI for external auditor in Oct. As the quota will be used up by then since External occupation is not allocated in pro-rata way.


I am indifferent to ForeverloveD's view. 

If you are likely to get a positive assessment for both external auditor and general accountant, I would recommend that you nominate external auditor as your occupation and get assessed for it.
It is very very very unlikely for the occupation ceiling of 2212 to be reached by Oct 2015. The reason why 2212 isn't subjected to pro rata arrangements is because there isn't a surplus of EOIs received. 
FYI, There is a backlog of 60+ pointers for 2211 at the moment but not 2212.


----------



## ForeverloveD (Jul 16, 2015)

I am not quite sure as most of my friends are switching to external auditor skill assessment, and I believe there are many people from other countries other than China are doing the same thing, which I think the external auditor ceiling will be reached soon, probably within two-three months. I suggest he/she can submit two EOIs, one under external auditor, one under accountant general.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

ForeverloveD said:


> I am not quite sure as most of my friends are switching to external auditor skill assessment, and I believe there are many people from other countries other than China are doing the same thing, which I think the external auditor ceiling will be reached soon, probably within two-three months. I suggest he/she can submit two EOIs, one under external auditor, one under accountant general.


I am in the same boat. I am considering updating my skills assessment from general accountant to external auditor, hopefully I will have 60 points when I take general ielts next month. You are right about people switching to external auditor, so what should we accountants do? Its so confusing for me to whether to switch to external auditor or not? I s it possible to submit EOI for both external audit and accountant without the skills assessment for external auditor. If I do get an invite for external I'll update my skills assessment to external auditor then, or if I get an invite for general accountant, I'll send out my current skills assessment?


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

hungvn89 said:


> (1) and (2) sound like good strategies. Based on recent feedback on forum, you might want to take note of the following observations:
> - If applying for 190 SS, better off applying as General Accountant. For the last six months, we have not seen a single invitation from NSW for External Auditors and many are losing hopes of SS for External Auditor.
> - If applying for 189, better off applying as External Auditor due not it not (currently) being subjected to pro-rate arrangements. However, its skill assessment is more difficult than General Accountant since July 2015 (previously the other way around).
> 
> ...


why is getting a skills assessment for external auditor more difficult? Presuming one qualified 12/12 knowledge areas , when applying for a skills assessment for general accountant, including the ones needed for external auditor, he/she is likely to get a positive skills assessment for external auditor as well right?


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

ForeverloveD said:


> I am not quite sure as most of my friends are switching to external auditor skill assessment, and I believe there are many people from other countries other than China are doing the same thing, which I think the external auditor ceiling will be reached soon, probably within two-three months. I suggest he/she can submit two EOIs, one under external auditor, one under accountant general.


Should there be a sudden sharp increase in EOIs for 2211 over the next few months, I am positive that DIBP will be it on pro-rata arrangement as well. Such arrangement helps to reserve space for high scoring late comers, which it exactly what DIBP would want.

I do agree with your point regarding submitting two EOIs.


----------



## ForeverloveD (Jul 16, 2015)

i have submitted one EOI for external auditor, I am thinking if I should go get a skill assessment for taxation accountant now so that I can submit another EOI because I am so worried that I can't get an invitation under external auditor resulting from its ceiling being reached before i get an invitation. Anyone can suggest that if I should submit another EOI under taxation accountant or accountant general or not?


----------



## ForeverloveD (Jul 16, 2015)

For external auditor, you just need one more compulsory unit called "Auditing and Assurance "other than the seven core units needed for accountant general assessment.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

ForeverloveD said:


> i have submitted one EOI for external auditor, I am thinking if I should go get a skill assessment for taxation accountant now so that I can submit another EOI because I am so worried that I can't get an invitation under external auditor resulting from its ceiling being reached before i get an invitation. Anyone can suggest that if I should submit another EOI under taxation accountant or accountant general or not?


If you have already submitted an EOI for external auditor, I would suggest that you wait. 
If you submitted your EOI is June - early July, you should get invited in August.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

terry3218 said:


> I am in the same boat. I am considering updating my skills assessment from general accountant to external auditor, hopefully I will have 60 points when I take general ielts next month. You are right about people switching to external auditor, so what should we accountants do? Its so confusing for me to whether to switch to external auditor or not? I s it possible to submit EOI for both external audit and accountant without the skills assessment for external auditor. If I do get an invite for external I'll update my skills assessment to external auditor then, or if I get an invite for general accountant, I'll send out my current skills assessment?


You will need to sit for IELTS Academic with all bands >7 to satisfy the language requirement in the skill assessment. The competency areas have been consolidated from 12 to 9, of which 7 are mandatory (increased from 4 to 7). For taxation/auditor, you will need another mandatory area (Audit & Assurance/ Australian Taxation). If your degree is accredited by CPA/CA/ICCA, then you should be fine. However, if your degree is from an overseas institution, you will need to send all the syllabus and risk having assessed as "unsuitable". 

It is certainly more difficult to get a positive skill assessment after 1 July for External Auditor. Back then, External Auditor was not required to satisfy the much dreaded "Accounting Theory" competency area while Accountant was required to do so. Now, EA has the same + 1 mandatory competency are.

From what I observe, the room for 2211 and 2212 will be further cut back in the following years by either:

(1) increase the SA requirement from CPA/CA/ICAA by requiring at least 1-3 years experience closely related to the nominated occupation, as ACS alredy did 2 years ago.

OR

(2) slash the ceiling further for all accountant-related occupation. For instance, Accountant has ~10,000 places in 2013, reduced to over 5,000 in 2014, then halved again to ~2,500 places in 2015. Who knows if it will be down to 1,200 places in the next financial years and then be taken off all together in 3 years times (especially if Australian economy goes into recession and the domestic job market dries up). 

I am not a doomsayer but we have to prepare for any possibilities.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

hungvn89 said:


> You will need to sit for IELTS Academic with all bands >7 to satisfy the language requirement in the skill assessment. The competency areas have been consolidated from 12 to 9, of which 7 are mandatory (increased from 4 to 7). For taxation/auditor, you will need another mandatory area (Audit & Assurance/ Australian Taxation). If your degree is accredited by CPA/CA/ICCA, then you should be fine. However, if your degree is from an overseas institution, you will need to send all the syllabus and risk having assessed as "unsuitable".
> 
> It is certainly more difficult to get a positive skill assessment after 1 July for External Auditor. Back then, External Auditor was not required to satisfy the much dreaded "Accounting Theory" competency area while Accountant was required to do so. Now, EA has the same + 1 mandatory competency are.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a comprehensive reply. I am aware about the latest requirements, and I had ielts with sufficient scores back then(May 2015) when I got my positive skills assessment for accountant, but that IELTS has now expired, do you think I will have to sit another ielts test if I want to update my skills assessment (change my anzsco code)?


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

terry3218 said:


> Thanks for a comprehensive reply. I am aware about the latest requirements, and I had ielts with sufficient scores back then(May 2015) when I got my positive skills assessment for accountant, but that IELTS has now expired, do you think I will have to sit another ielts test if I want to update my skills assessment (change my anzsco code)?


For CPAA, IELTS test is only valid for 2 years from the date taken (DIBP is more lax, accept 3 years). If your IELTS has expired, you have to resit the exam 

Take note that CPAA will not issue the 2nd skill assessment letter for additional nominated occupation. To get the 2nd skill assessment, you have to either (1) return original skill assessment letter to CPAA and get reassessed OR (2) getting the 2nd skill assessment processed by CA/ICCA. 

Wish you good luck and speedy process. Keep us posted about your case.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

vynguyen said:


> Hi!
> Im sorry, however I dont quite get ur advice. The thing is I HAVE NOT FINISH my Professionial year in order to obtain the skill assessment yet.( I only have ielts 7 GENERAL). (! I try to sit the ielts again to obtain The ACADEMIC 7.




Apologies - Now I understand. Depending upon how long remaining on the professional year you have you could sit the academic test now. But check how long it is valid for, before you need to re-sit the test. 2 or 3 years from memory...


----------



## ForeverloveD (Jul 16, 2015)

I submitted my EOI yesterday (17/7/15), not early july. Do you think there is still any chance to get invited? thx.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

ForeverloveD said:


> I submitted my EOI yesterday (17/7/15), not early july. Do you think there is still any chance to get invited? thx.


For 60 points, I think you will get invited in September if not earlier.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Is anyone aware if the Advanced Audit and Assurance paper must be taken as an optional paper within ACCA to achieve a positive skill assessment as external auditor ?

My 2 options were Advanced Tax (UK) and Advanced Performance Mgmt however am hoping to receive a positive skills assessment as external auditor as I believe it would increase my chances for an invitation.

An Audit and Assurance paper was passed at the F papers so I hope this will be sufficient.


----------



## KG1234 (Jul 29, 2015)

Occupation ceiling for 2212 - "Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers", 610 out of 1000 used up. 

I have just applied for my skills assessment from ICAA. It appears that by the time I file for EOI (may be in Sep-15), this occupation ceiling may have exhausted!! :fear:


----------



## stressed123 (Sep 9, 2015)

hi.. 
my course (MPA) gets over by Oct 2015. By the time i apply for 485 visa and i get that it will be march-april 2016. now my calculated points are 60 including studies . should i write for ielts/pte to make score 70... what if i dnt get score like earlier ? which score they consider ... higher mark or latest mark?
please advice ....


----------

